

In Defense of Anonymity - joao
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/tor2web

======
ram1024
isn't this just another route that enables hackers, pirates, and spammers to
thrive?

don't we need the ability to identify malicious internet users so we can
punish them? it's all well and good to talk about "the federalist papers" but
what if the "authors" of said documents had the ability to tape them all over
your car, bang on your door at 3 AM wearing a mask and throw a stack of them
in your face when you answer it and run off, or hijack your TV feed and
display them instead of your regular programming.

anonymity sounds like a nice liberty until people start exploiting it to screw
with other people's lives.

